# Which is better?



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I am setting up a Paintball CO2 system I am weighing my options for equipment, I will be using standard 20oz bottles. I am trying to choose between this regulator:
https://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239900/product.web
I would probably go with a AquaMedic bubble counter/check valve and an Octopus 1000 Needlewheel pump with a meshmod kit for a diffuser.

My other option is the Red Sea kit which includes pretty much everything one would require for a paintball setup:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/product...=ComparisonShopping_Google&CAWELAID=388701240

The pieced together setup is around $50 cheaper in the end...but the ease of just buying everything together is nice. What would you more experienced CO2 folks go with?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had the Red Sea Kit and it was awful. I would never buy one again. I got mine from Greenleafaquariums.com. Orlando stands behind his merchandise.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, I had heard alot of mixed reviews over the Red Sea. I have heard from several individuals that the Taam Regulator is a great buy for the price. I will probably go that route. 

Has anyone used a needle wheel pump for a diffuser with good results?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i have the red sea...no complaints...however, if i could do it again i would go with the first option simply because you could easily attach a JBJ bubble counter and "complete" it and everything is compact instead of several pieces

I wouldnt have much use for the solenoid however because I run CO2 24/7


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

personally i'd just buy a paintball adapter (goes form paintball to the male part that'll fit cga 320) and buy a single stage regulator off of ebay or other members. this way everything is standardized and parts, assistance will be readily available. why do you want to use paintball? the #5 or #10's are a lot more cheaper in the long run.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

Lack of availability in my area for acquiring new filled tanks or refilling tanks larger than paintball size is the primary reason. I have a ton of places which deal with paintball tanks...refills are $3 on a 20oz bottle. I also have a number of them due to previously playing paintball. I am dosing Excel daily so if I get a couple of weeks out of a paintball bottle I will be more than pleased. I am also strapped for space on this tank so paintball is the best route for me at this time  

If down the road I decided to go with a larger tank, I could always toss this system on a smaller tank.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope you haven't bought those expensive kits yet. Here is a diy link and you can also buy it prebuilt from the thread starter.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html

Here is the FS thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/128487-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I really need a solenoid...unfortunately those builds dont use one 

I was offered a brand new Red Sea kit from a local person for $150...how well would it do on a 90G minus the frequent bottle changes of course?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Dont go with red sea. I have tried them twice before. Rip off, bad quality.

Get a real co2 system for a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I never really understood the Red Sea System. It has a reactor, bubble counter and needle valve that become a visible part of the setup. Why would you want that? Especially the reactor with a powercord. That is completely unnecessarily when you can simply have a glass diffuser do that job or if it's a bigger tank an inline diffuser that's out of sight. 

If you want a simple setup go with an Azoo regulator add a diffuser/bubble counter, drop checker, check valve and cylinder and your done. All of that with the cylinder will run you about $150.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

How about this setup:

Paintball CO2 adapter-$17
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/247245/product.web

Milwaukee Regulator w/Bubble Counter-$79
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/212799/product.web

Sera Flore 1000 Reactor-$57shipped (ebay)

Odyssea EX250 Powerhead-$15shipped (ebay) Will use this to power the reactor.

After the 10% off from ThatPetPlace the setup will cost me around $160...plus I could use the regulator down the road if I decided to switch to a larger 5lb tank instead of a paintball tank.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

^^good plan but instead of the $78 reactor

save the $60 and build your own DIY RG style reactor

even IF you dont get it right the first time (which is VERY unlikely, unless youre incompetent - which I doubt because you can type a complete sentence)...you have 4 more chances!!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I found the Sera 1000 shortly after making the thread and discovered it had a somewhat better design than the AquaMedic...its also $20 cheaper. 

I also discovered a $20 Up D-403 reactor...its a green tube with bioballs which is internal to the tank(I dont mind that the Vals Im planning would easily hide it). Has anyone used it? 

I will do a search on the DIY one.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I checked Rex Grigg's site he sells his CO2 Reactors...I may just get one of those since many say they are very good. Would save me a ton of time and effort as cheap as he is selling them. 

I do have a couple of additional questions. I know that I will need to use some PTFE tape on the paintball side of the adapter to have a secure fit. Will I need a permaseal for the regulator side of the adapter? Also do Rex Grigg's Reactors work in the same way as the Aqua Medic and Sera Flore reactors? I could still use a cheapo powerhead to drive them?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

its worth the savings/hassle to DIY a RG reactor

you would use pvc solvent for most parts (~$4 can) and teflon tape for the barbed pieces (~$2 spool)

then 2' section of 2" PVC (~$4)
a 2" tee (~$3)
a 2" coupling (~$2)
a 2" plug (~$2)
2 - 2" threaded bushing caps (~$4)
2 - 1/2" (or 3/4" barbs) (~$1)


total cost: $22...

STILL a $30 saving (which would be a "lifetime" supply of dry ferts)

...do the right thing


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I sent him an email asking about shipping costs and if it would work how I had planned. He sells them already built for $23+shipping


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

I didnt know he was still around/in operation...he fell offa the face of the earth (i think he had surgery that didnt go well) a few months back and people were mad he wasnt shipping items or replying to emails/phone calls


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I havent gotten a reply, so that is very well possible. Cant blame someone in a situation like that for not wanting to deal with people tho. I will give it a day or two and see


----------

